# Filter in Photoshop 7.0



## Jarwo (13. Oktober 2007)

Hiho,
lese überall was von RenderFilter etc, aber bei mir sind sie nicht vorhanden...

Habe irgendwo mal gelesen das man sich Filter downloaden kann,
da hat sich jemand 1000 Filter heruntergeladen, finde den Thread aber leider nicht mehr...

mfg
Jarwo


----------



## tobee (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiß nicht was du gelesen hast aber bei Photoshop 7.0 müsste es Filter > Rendering-Filter geben.
Oder willst du einen bestimmten Effekt erzielen?


----------



## Jarwo (13. Oktober 2007)

Also kann das vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich meine Photshopverison auf Deutsch gepatcht habe?

Also habe nur die Filter drin:
Scharfzeichnungsfilter
Stilisierungsfilter
Störungsfilter
Vergröberungsfilter
Weichzeichnungsfilter
Sonstige Filter

Ich will sowas hier machen:
Klick mich!

Finde das total komisch...


----------



## tobee (13. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe unter Render-Filter Beleuchtungseffekte, Blendeneffekte, Differenz-Wolken, Fasern und Wolken. 
Mach einfach mal ein Screenshot damit ich mir ungefähr vorstellen kann wie deine Menüs aussehen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. Oktober 2007)

Jarwo hat gesagt.:


> Finde das total komisch...



Für mich klingt "auf Deutsch gepatchte Version" und "keine Renderingfilter" komisch resp. wie die Probleme bei einer illegalen Version.

Hier mache ich erstmal zu - Beschwerden bitte per PN an mich.

Philip


----------

